

Data-mining 10,000 Facebook status updates to graph breakup patterns - jcs
http://www.geekosystem.com/facebook-breakup-graph/

======
gaius
It's been said that the credit card companies have such good data on spending
patterns that they can predict major life events, such as weddings and
divorces.

Anyway, I called Amex and they wouldn't tell me mine...

------
rgarcia
original post: [http://mathiasmikkelsen.com/2010/10/amazing-facts-about-
face...](http://mathiasmikkelsen.com/2010/10/amazing-facts-about-facebook-and-
breakups/)

although still no y-axis :(

------
jdrock
I'm curious to see if this guy will get a letter from Facebook's legal
department, like Pete Warden did.

------
jplewicke
Based on their election widget and access to demographic information, Facebook
probably could put together scarily accurate, realtime election results.

------
chopsueyar
This is quite US-centric.

~~~
jpeterson
The world is US-centric.

~~~
thamer
Facebook isn’t. From <http://www.facebook.com/press/info.php?statistics> :
“About 70% of Facebook users are outside the United States”

~~~
steven_h
But it isn't the US vs the World, its the US vs other individual countries.
Which other countries make up 30% of Facebook's population?

------
aw3c2
This means 10000 status updates that mentioned a break-up. I did not guess
that at first and was surprised how many of 10000 random updates could have
been breakups...

~~~
shaddi
Probably looked at relationship status changes. I'd personally be interested
in seeing the opposite -- i.e., peaks in people starting relationships, as
well as the inter-arrival periods of relationships.

------
scrrr
Hm. Any idea why people break up so often before Christmas?

~~~
jcdreads
"I'm thinking about breaking up anyway, and I don't feel like spending a bunch
of money on a Christmas gift."

------
topherjaynes
10,000 statuses over the course of year is not a significant percentage. Did
he just pool his friends status's?

